# Fish losing color



## jeffwee559

Is it strange or abnormal for fish that are dark colored to just turn white almost as if they have no pigment. Fresh or Saltwater. I work at a pet store and I have had this question lately and i was wondering. I dont know


----------



## 1077

Poor water quality, improper temp or sudden changes in temp. Bright lighting or substrate,and or overstocking which can be stressful to fish all can affect the colors that fish display.


----------



## Kellsindell

Exacly, it's a sign of stress. It could also be from transportation.


----------



## jeffwee559

what about if it never regains color? i understand temporary color loss from stress.


----------



## Twistersmom

Could be a sign of disease. TB in fish can cause them to loose color. Fish show better color when they are happy, could be just one unhappy fish.


----------



## Pasfur

Depending on the fish, it could be a signal of sexual transformation or maturity.


----------



## jeffwee559

hmmm strange, would a betta mature or change sex?


----------



## cerianthus

jeffwee559 said:


> hmmm strange, would a betta mature or change sex?


 I think Pasfur said depending on fish. FIsh can also display such changes at night, like foxace for example. As others have said, it may be due to exposure to bad/wrong water conditions, stress and/or diseased.


----------



## Pasfur

cerianthus said:


> I think Pasfur said depending on fish. FIsh can also display such changes at night, like foxace for example. As others have said, it may be due to exposure to bad/wrong water conditions, stress and/or diseased.


Yes.

This doesn't apply to a Betta.


----------

